# Making a dress - NEED HELP!!



## amoona (May 14, 2007)

Ok so my cousin is getting married in November and I decided to get my dress made because of the trouble I had finding a dress for my uncles wedding last year. Everything is so plain and boring and the gorgeous detailed gowns I like are WAY too expensive to actually buy so my moms friend is gonna make me a dress.

Here's the thing, I can't seem to find any pictures of gorgeous gowns to show him the look I'm going for. Hopefully some of you have some pictures. Now its a wedding so I'm looking for a long formal gown, any style is ok I just don't want the same boring plain crap I always see.

Ooo n does neone have pics of that chick Ava from Sweet 16, her two dresses were off the hook.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 14, 2007)

Gorgeous long dresses are vague terms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would personally google award shows/people's styles you like and see what you can find picture-wise.


----------



## triccc (May 14, 2007)

you could always go through a site that has prom dresses for ideas. 
they'll have a zillion desgins to look at.


----------



## amoona (May 14, 2007)

Yea it is pretty vague cuz I'm pretty much open to anything that pops to me. I've googled but I haven't been able to find ne decent pics.

I checked prom style dresses but almost everything I've seen is very tacky and kinda slutty haha. The only promlike dresses I've liked are from Jovani.


----------



## dmenchi (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Ok so my cousin is getting married in November and I decided to get my dress made because of the trouble I had finding a dress for my uncles wedding last year. Everything is so plain and boring and the gorgeous detailed gowns I like are WAY too expensive to actually buy so my moms friend is gonna make me a dress.

Here's the thing, I can't seem to find any pictures of gorgeous gowns to show him the look I'm going for. Hopefully some of you have some pictures. Now its a wedding so I'm looking for a long formal gown, any style is ok I just don't want the same boring plain crap I always see.

Ooo n does neone have pics of that chick Ava from Sweet 16, her two dresses were off the hook._

 
If you can pm me a picture of the dress u want , i can recreate it for you for probly 1/4 of the price. PM me for deatils. i did study fashin design & i do have technical skills as far as sowing goes. I can tell you how to measure yourelf in detail if you contact me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to do a dress for you and if there is time you could send it back for alterations.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do specialize in corsetry and historical garments. Therefore wedding related clothing is like first grade to me as historical reproduction is much more comlplicated. Send me a pic & get measurements, get u samples of fabrics and desings of undergarments for any style of dress


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 14, 2007)

http://www.bonny.com/


----------



## amoona (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_http://www.bonny.com/_

 
Thanks hun but I guess I'm looking for something more couture looking. I want something elegant and sexy not something that looks like I'm a 16 year old girl going to prom. 






 This is so much harder then I thought haha.


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 15, 2007)

http://www.jovani.com/

You want something that doesn't resemble a 16 year old girl going to prom but your reffered to a 16 year olds dresses as our only guide?


----------



## amoona (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_http://www.jovani.com/

You want something that doesn't resemble a 16 year old girl going to prom but your reffered to a 16 year olds dresses as our only guide? _

 
Like I said I already checked out Jovani and I've already noted a few dresses from them. And the 16 year olds dresses I was referring to aren't typical 16 year old dresses. I don't know how many 16 year olds you know who go to Paris and then have someone recreate a Roberto Cavalli dress for them.

I'm open to different things, I just don't want anything plain or anything that looks cheap and tacky. Sorry if you liked the stuff on the other website you linked but it's not my style. I like things that are more exotic and couture looking and detailed.


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (May 15, 2007)

Some of the dresses on www.torrid.com are really nice also.


----------



## Showgirl (May 15, 2007)

I think this site's got quite a good variety of unusual dresses:-

http://www.promgirl.com/shop

On a seperate but related note, isn't this ($1200!!!) dress the most BEAUTIFUL THING IN THE ENTIRE ENTIRE WORLD? I have this site bookmarked purely to drool over this gown  if I ever get married I want to be wearing something just like it!

http://www.promgirl.com/shop/dresses/viewitem-BD82062


----------



## faifai (May 15, 2007)

Have you tried going to style.com and checking out the runway sections? Here you can search by designer in the "ready to wear" section, they have more "normal" outfits from the Fall 2007 collection. The Alexander McQueen set is very medieval-inspired. Badgley Mischka pages 4-5 have some very classy evening gowns. Betsey Johnshon is more of the edgy vintage type. Carolina Herrera has interesting prints on classic shapes. Christian Dior's is very "old film star", D&G has animal print. Elie Saab has a lot of sexy black, Armani's is modern and clean, etc. You just go through the designers you like, and I'm sure you'll find something that you like the shape and colors of.

You could also check the "couture" section, but I'm sure it would be more difficult to adapt such designs to something ready-to-wear to a wedding.

This site has some beautiful dresses for people attending an informal wedding.

Here are some gowns aimed more at brides themselves, but some of the less  elaborate ones could easily be worn to a wedding if you're a guest.

Nicola Anne has bridal collections from 2005, 2006 and 2007. None of them are very extravagant gowns, they'd easily be adapted into something to wear to a wedding.

His work is stunning. As a plus, the pictures are very big and detailed. You can easily find a neckline you like, a shape you like, an appropriate length, etc. and kind of figure out what you want.

How formal are you planning to go? Depending on what you want, simply Googling "cocktail dresses," "evening dresses," "evening couture" or "couture gowns" will get you pretty far. Ava was wearing this and this  but I think you could do better, I think her dress looks tacky for her age and certainly not appropriate for a wedding.


----------



## astronaut (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_If you can pm me a picture of the dress u want , i can recreate it for you for probly 1/4 of the price. PM me for deatils. i did study fashin design & i do have technical skills as far as sowing goes. I can tell you how to measure yourelf in detail if you contact me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to do a dress for you and if there is time you could send it back for alterations.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do specialize in corsetry and historical garments. Therefore wedding related clothing is like first grade to me as historical reproduction is much more comlplicated. Send me a pic & get measurements, get u samples of fabrics and desings of undergarments for any style of dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohhhh!!! how long do you think you'll do this for? Maybe you can design my wedding dress in... like 10 years LOL!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 15, 2007)

I would look at designer sites for inspiration...

but also http://www.bestpromdresses.com/ & http://www.edressme.com/ has some great ones. 

Good place for inspiration you can totally put one together yourself and just take pieces of the ones you like:

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/co...ows/index.html

I know what you're talking about I loved her golden dress... was not suitable for a 16 yr old haha, IMO at least.

Also you should look at this past thread:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=60494

Also, from what I see you saying you want a dress with detail and that takes so much time and well money =) so get to it so he doesn't need to rush! Best of luck, indulge us and post pics!

P.S. for me what makes a gown couture is the cut and fit- the flow of the dress. So material and workmanship go a long way.. . Amsale, Vera Wang- beautiful simple dresses with some detail but they looks so elegant. For example compare these replications with their "star" 
http://www.faviana.com/star.php?PHPS...9da5952c9e8  4


Whatever you choose I'm sure it will be gorgeous and I would definitely love to see the outcome!


----------



## SerenityRaine (May 16, 2007)

check out firstview.com tons of pics of designer clothes on the runway


----------



## amoona (May 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone - tons of inspiration haha. *MUAH

Feel free to add any other pics/websites the more the merrier!


----------



## amoona (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_How formal are you planning to go? Depending on what you want, simply Googling "cocktail dresses," "evening dresses," "evening couture" or "couture gowns" will get you pretty far. Ava was wearing this and this  but I think you could do better, I think her dress looks tacky for her age and certainly not appropriate for a wedding._

 
Well it's a wedding so it's very formal, oscar gown type dresses. I like Ava's red dress but I can't be showing my tummy at my cousins wedding haha. Thanks for all the websites hun.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 16, 2007)

I got it! You should totally wear this and upstage everyone... also be sure to hire an entourage to hold the veil. 








Hehehe. I'm totally kidding.. but isn't it beautiful? Too bad I can't fathom wearing it unless I do some extravagant fantasy White Queen of Winter Wonderland wedding.


----------



## amoona (May 17, 2007)

lmao ok i wanted to totally wear to amazing dress to outstage the bride/my cousin cuz she's a biatch but my mom wont let me. haha i'd totally rock that one though cuz it's white but my mom would murder me.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_lmao ok i wanted to totally wear to amazing dress to outstage the bride/my cousin cuz she's a biatch but my mom wont let me. haha i'd totally rock that one though cuz it's white but my mom would murder me._

 
Damn! Silly moms... we still have our dreams though haha


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Ava was wearing this and this  but I think you could do better, I think her dress looks tacky for her age and certainly not appropriate for a wedding._

 
You don't want anything that looks cheap and tacky, but you like the stuff Faifai linked, above (in the quotes on this post)? 
wow. There's a big discrepancy in what is considered cheap, tacky, and prom like these days. :/


Definitely google couture formalwear.


----------



## amoona (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You don't want anything that looks cheap and tacky, but you like the stuff Faifai linked, above? 
wow. There's a big discrepancy in what is considered cheap, tacky, and prom like these days. :/


Definitely google couture formalwear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I thanked her for all her different links that she sent me. I didn't checked through all of them at the time I sent her the message and today was my last day of finals so I still haven't looked through all of them. Your snippy comments, like always, aren't needed.


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2007)

There wasn't anything snippy about my comments. 
You asked for something, vaguely specific, then when the specifications were met as best as anyone could meet  them based on the information at hand, you shot the suggestions down, calling them tacky, prom-ish, cheap looking, etc., but the example you gave is exactly what you're saying you don't want, so forgive me, and anyone else reading this, for being a bit confused about what to suggest for you, since there seems to be some miscommunication.


----------



## amoona (May 18, 2007)

Actually I thanked her for her suggestion but it wasn't what I was looking for it. Like I stated multiple times I am just looking for suggestions because I just want something that pops at me. 

I don't understand why yet again you feel the need to attempt to start an arguement with me. I get that picking fights is your thing but I'm kinda over you.


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2007)

all I was doing was attempting to get clarification on an issue that seemed important enough to you to solicit opinions, since it seemed there was some confusion.
My apologies, of course.


----------



## amoona (May 18, 2007)

Moving on ...... thanks for everyone who is PMing me links too.


----------

